# BLASC HotFix



## Nyana (28. Juni 2005)

Es gab heute einen kleinen Hotfix welcher die Probleme mit der aktuellen Version von WoW beseitigt, somit sollten die Spieler wieder in die Datenbank eingetragen werden und die Visitenkarten bzw. Informationen stehen wieder wie gewohnt zur Verfügung. Der HotFix wird bei aktiviertem Autoupdate automatisch eingespielt, ansonsten manuell nach einer neuen Version suchen.

Ein großes Danke geht hierbei an einen unserer fleißigen User: »adhome« !


----------



## Merianna (28. Juni 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab heute einen kleinen Hotfix welcher die Probleme mit der aktuellen Version von WoW beseitigt, somit sollten die Spieler wieder in die Datenbank eingetragen werden und die Visitenkarten bzw. Informationen stehen wieder wie gewohnt zur Verfügung. Der HotFix wird bei aktiviertem Autoupdate automatisch eingespielt, ansonsten manuell nach einer neuen Version suchen.
> 
> Ein großes Danke geht hierbei an einen unserer fleißigen User: »adhome« !
> [post="93581"][/post]​




Stimmt ohne ihn wäre es nich so schnell gelöst worden

Großen Dank ADHOME


----------



## CoYoT3 (29. Juni 2005)

auch von mir , ein herzlichstes dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

Von mir auch ein Dankeschön an adhome und natürlich das Blasc Team! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (29. Juni 2005)

ich hoffe aufgrund der momentanen Zeitsituation, daß Blizzard das Tool mit 1.60 nicht wieder zerlegt.


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe aufgrund der momentanen Zeitsituation, daß Blizzard das Tool mit 1.60 nicht wieder zerlegt.
> [post="93636"][/post]​



Dito - wobei man es ihnen durchaus zuzutrauen ist.


----------



## Thalion (29. Juni 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe aufgrund der momentanen Zeitsituation, daß Blizzard das Tool mit 1.60 nicht wieder zerlegt.



OpenSource (sf.net) wäre für euch keine Lösung?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (29. Juni 2005)

hi! gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit BLASC mit dem Charprofiler und Guildextract kompatibel zu machen? Den benutzen wir nämlich seit einer Weile für unsere Mitgliederseite (mit netten Profilen) auf www.die-schattenlegion.de - die Visitenkarten von euch würden wir aber auch gerne benutzen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juni 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> hi! gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit BLASC mit dem Charprofiler und Guildextract kompatibel zu machen?


Die Frage hat meine Gedankenströme mal etwas angeregt und was dabei herausgekommen ist, ist für ein Offtopic-Reply etwas umfangreich. Ich werde dazu mal einen eigenen Thread erstellen.

Edit: [topic="7791"]Klick mich[/topic].


----------

